# Zebra mice and Acacia Rats



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I am going to be taking in some animals from someone who is stopping keeping exotics. After I know a bit more about them, they will be looking for new homes.

I should stress that I am not a registered rescue and I do this on a private basis as there are no official rescues yet that just deal with exotic rodents. I do not agree with offering animals free to a good home, so a rehoming fee does apply. However, if you want to send a bale of megazorb my way, or donate some money to a known rodent rescue (*hint* Scritches or Micklemarsh?) then that is fine with me.

The first is a pair of mature Zebra mouse boys, potential owners do need to be prepared for them a fallout although they are nowhere near as bad as male mice for this - if given a decent size tank. I'm happy to advise on care and any problems in the future I would take one or both guys back.

There will also be a pair of Acacia rat boys, quite young. This are easily to handle than Zebra mice, and can bond rather well with their owner.

Information on both can be found on my website, details below, and I'm happy to answer any questions on care. What I've found with these guys is, with effort, you should be able to handle - but you should always consider this a bonus with exotics and not a guarentee.

This isn't to say you won't have it, I've had a female Zebra mouse that was the most affectionate mouse I've ever owned, and I currently have a male who is just a sweetheart. I'll update more as I know it, and tempt you with photos 

I also have a group of four female Zebra mice available, these can go together or split into two groups of two. This are NOT rescue, but the result of me getting a mixed pair in for a friend who changed their mind - I ended up with 12 before I knew to split them off! They have stayed here because I want them to go to pet-only, as there isn't a lot of homes available for pet Zebra mice so I'm not convinced they should be bred quite as much as they are. They are lovely girls and deserve a proper home, but will stay here if the alternative is breeding only.

I should add that any animals who don't find homes, just stay here in good conditions. It just means I won't be able to help next time I see a case like this. I personally think both species make an excellent first exotic, the care I've seen a lot of you devote to your existing pets mean you won't have issues with diet and neither have any real issues that pop up with vets. I've only ever had to take a Zebra mouse to a vet once - and that was near the end of her life and was more a 'it is just age isn't it?' 'yeah, sorry' consultation!

Can help with transport within reason, I'm Oxfordshire based and visit other places. Just looking for good pet-only homes.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

good luck rehoming them


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Thank you 

It is looking rather hopeful actually, 3 acacias have a near-certain home already, 2 zebra mouse boys (pending intros) and the 4 zebra girls (non-rescue) as well.

It is only a pair of adolescent boy Acacias now all going well, and they have had some interest


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I brought these home yesterday, and can now add that they are in good health and temprement. They do need a bit of tlc as they are a little underweight, but no major problems.

Two acacia rats are off on Friday, and the 2 Zebra mice boys over the weekend 

I've realised I need to start tempting people with photos of the two adolescent acacia boys remaining, as they are just lovely, you can see photos of Crumble and Scrunch here: Acacia Rat boys needing homes | Facebook

Scrunch is missing part of an ear, but that doesn't affect him - he has a very curious nature, he wants to escape and investigate everything!

Crumble is a bit quieter, but of course they only came in yesterday, so I'll update as we learn more about the boys.

I've given the group a hammock for the top as you can see in those photos and they are currently all curled up in it -they didn't have much height in their last home so are really appreciating it now! Please do get in contact if you or anyone you know might be interested in giving these boys a forever, pet-only home.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Never updated this! Well the two Zebra mice and the acacia rat boys found homes quite quickly - although due to their owners circumstances they've only just gone this last Saturday. 

Scrunch has been renamed Imani (faith) and Crumble is now Tumaini (hope) - and I'm getting lots of photo updates of them enjoying their new home


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

That's great news. It can be a worrying time when you pass on a furry that you've given a safe haven to but it must be so rewarding when you find great new homes for them.


----------

